

Russian Internet trolls are trained to spread propaganda - verkter
http://www.businessinsider.com/russian-internet-trolls-are-trained-to-spread-propaganda-in-three-person-teams-2015-3

======
osipov
On the Internet no one knows you are a troll
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Internet,_nobody_knows_y...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Internet,_nobody_knows_you%27re_a_dog)

